#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Жить в Бурятии

## Б.К.

Всем здравия!
Такой назрел вопрос. Интересно услышать соображение уважаемых товарищей с форума.
Насколько сильно развито все, что связано с Дхармой в современной Бурятии? Есть ли там по-настоящему компетентные Учителя, постоянно проживающие и преподающие? Я слышал, Еше Лодой Ринпоче в Бурятии живет? А еще есть мастера такого масштаба в Бурятии? Мне видится, что среди бурят распространен вариант ламы-мирянина, что идет вразрез с традициями Гелугпа... 
К чему этот вопрос? Стали появляться мысли о том, что имеет смысл переехать на ПМЖ в этот регион, чтобы иметь возможность постоянно общаться с Учителями и братьями по Сангхе. В моем-то городе такого нет ничего, а в столицы не так просто переехать - квартиру в Москве так просто не купить. Да и жить в столицах не каждый может. Тяжелые это места. Я думаю, что если в Бурятии реально есть у кого учиться, то со временем можно было бы уехать туда. Есть надежда, что и отпрыски смогут приобщиться к Дхарме там. Что скажете, насколько такие переезды могут быть оправданы?
Всех благодарю!

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> ... Есть надежда, что и отпрыски смогут приобщиться к Дхарме там.


О детях подумайте в первую очередь.
Там их бысто познакомят с таким местным обычаем как национализм, и вместо "приобщения" получите противоположный эффект.

Со взрослым население все обстоит намного лучше, люди как люди в общем.

С экономической точки зрения такой переезд не лучшим образом на вас отразится. Бурятия - довольно бедный дотационный регион, нет промышленности, нет рессурсов следовательно нет и денег.

Дхарма будет ближе, а вот проблем с содержанием семьи будет больше.

Лучше ехать туда на учения, а после возвращаться домой.

----------


## Karma Dorje

А вы не думали о переезде ну в Питер например, там очень много учителей бывает довольно часто и представители всех видов буддизма имеются.

----------


## PampKin Head

Или *в Тверь*? До Москвы и Питера - рукой подать (всегда можно съездить, поучаствовать), область развивается очень динамично...
+ хорошее сочетание жизни в районном центре недалеко от мегаполисов...

"Язычники-буддисты облюбовали Тверь" (с) "Правда Твери", 2010 год

P.S. Ближайшее Подмосковье/ленинградская область.

----------


## Гелег

> О детях подумайте в первую очередь.
> Там их бысто познакомят с таким местным обычаем как национализм, и вместо "приобщения" получите противоположный эффект.
> 
> Со взрослым население все обстоит намного лучше, люди как люди в общем.


Такой ответ был бы уместней, если бурят спросил бы: а ехать ли в Москву жить? Тогда бы ему и ответили: 

"О детях подумайте в первую очередь.
Там их бысто познакомят с таким местным обычаем как национализм (скинхэды), и вместо "приобщения" получите противоположный эффект.
Со взрослым населением все обстоит ненамного лучше. "

Чтобы не быть голословным:
http://buryatia.org/modules.php?name...er=asc&start=0

Игорь! А вы сами видели проявления национализма в Бурятии, чтобы здесь на БФ о них писать? И в чем это выражалось?

----------


## Mitry

Был там не так давно, ездил по буддистским местам.
Могу сказать что Бурятия это не то место куда стоит ехать за нектаром чистой Дхармы.
Буддизм там похож на некую странную  смесь шаманизма и христианства с буддистской символикой. Общий уровень практикующих крайне низок,
большая часть вообще не понимает чем она там занимается, типа "у нас так принято". Реализованные учителя отсутствуют как класс.
Дацаны вроди строятся но похожи они больше на потёмкинские деревни - декорации без содержимого.
В Иволгинском дацане пытаются сделать буддистский госВУЗ с целью отмазывать монахов от армии. Мрачняк. Поезжайте в Драмсалу лучше.

ps: исключительно личные впечатления.

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Такой ответ был бы уместней, если бурят спросил бы: а ехать ли в Москву жить?


Меня спросил не бурят, и совет не вам.




> ... национализм (скинхэды), и вместо "приобщения" получите противоположный эффект."


Я писал именно о детской среде (детский сад - начальная школа) в которой считается нормой поведения стадная агрессия по тношению к "не таким как все". В данном случае это будут русские дети в бурятской школе. Дело не в национальности, а в детской психологии. 

Тот же расклад можно получить и в противоположной ситуации - бурятский ребенок в русской школе, тоже не советую пробывать.  

Эти выводы я делаю на основании своего детства и детства многих моих знакомых. Хотя я и не дипломированный психолог (даже вовсе не психолог), но не заметить такую тенденцию сложно.

Взрослый человек в состоянии осознать уродливость национализма (и то не все, смотрим на вашу ссылку), а для ребенка это не очевидно.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Был там не так давно, ездил по буддистским местам.
> Могу сказать что Бурятия это не то место куда стоит ехать за нектаром чистой Дхармы.
> Буддизм там похож на некую странную  смесь шаманизма и христианства с буддистской символикой. Общий уровень практикующих крайне низок,
> большая часть вообще не понимает чем она там занимается, типа "у нас так принято". Реализованные учителя отсутствуют как класс.
> Дацаны вроди строятся но похожи они больше на потёмкинские деревни - декорации без содержимого.
> В Иволгинском дацане пытаются сделать буддистский госВУЗ с целью отмазывать монахов от армии. Мрачняк. Поезжайте в Драмсалу лучше.
> 
> ps: исключительно личные впечатления.


-Да, согласен я с Mitry насчёт Бурятии. А в Дхарамсале очень неплохо, но это всё ж другая страна, другой язык, да и виза с загранпаспортом нужны. Но если сравнивать поездку в Индию в Дхарамсалу и в Бурятию из Москвы, то затраты на дорогу, если лететь самолётом, будут сопоставимы. 
Ну а, Б.К. насчёт Калмыкии вы не думали, почему именно в Бурятию? 


> Чтобы иметь возможность постоянно общаться с Учителями и братьями по Сангхе


- Я вам рекоммендую подумать насчёт Калмыкии. Я там бывал несколько раз и мне очень понравилось. Потом от Москвы(ну и от Твери соответственно) не так и далеко - 1300 км - автобусом с Лужников 20 часов, 1150 руб. - и вы на месте. И это ещё весьма динамично развивающийся буддийский регион. И Учителей там много бывает, и братья по Сангхе есть.  См. http://www.buddhisminkalmykia.ru/ .
И центры ритритные строятся, Дхармасала (не путать с Дхарамсалой) например.

ЗЫ:  Я и сам иногда подумываю, а не перебраться ли мне в Калмыкию :Smilie:  .

----------


## PampKin Head

В Калмыкии очень тяжелый климат (после исчезновения СССР с его Кушкой именно там самые жаркие места), отсутствие нормальной воды (кроме Городовиковского района)...

Насчет динамичного развития тоже как то не совсем.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> В Калмыкии очень тяжелый климат (после исчезновения СССР с его Кушкой именно там самые жаркие места), отсутствие нормальной воды (кроме Городовиковского района)...
> 
> Насчет динамичного развития тоже как то не совсем.


- :Smilie:   Жарко - не холодно, а -60 в Бурятии зимой, это "весьма прохладно".В Индии тоже весьма жарко.
 Вода немного солёная, зато чай солить не надо. 
А Буддизм там сейчас весьма развивается.  Бурятский шаманизм - мне как то не очень.

----------


## Гьялцен

Калмыцкий шаманизм тоже имеет место быть.

----------


## Пилигрим

> -  Жарко - не холодно, а -60 в Бурятии зимой, это "весьма прохладно".Бурятский шаманизм - мне как то не очень.


Смеялся до слез, спасибо, давно так не смеялся. Вы бы еще рассказали человеку, что там медведи ходят прямо по улицам городов. По поводу детского национализма, это скорее культ силы в начале, с последующим переходом в культ денег и социального статуса, так что ничем не хуже чем в любом российском городе. Если есть руки и голова, которые могут кому либо быть надобны, без работы не останетесь, а значит голодать и нищенствовать не будете. Вот, что действительно отличает Бурятию от других регионов, так это великолепная природа и соответствующая ей экология. И люди, которые вне зависимости от национальности, понимая огромную важность цивилизации и соответствующей ей инфраструктуры, сразу становятся на дыбы, когда начинают видеть,что делается это в ущерб природе и экологии. Такое отношение позволяет удерживать нормальный баланс. И еще, там, пока еще совершенно другой менталитет у людей, для основной массы населения цинизм не оправдывается успешностью. Так, что мой вам совет не придавайте большого значения тому что говорят, побывайте не переезжая совсем,сами разберетесь. По поводу шаманизма, есть хорошая поговорка: "Чья бы корова мычала"

----------


## PampKin Head

Будь то - 10 или -60, придется вопрос с отоплением решать (а вот после его решения, жизнь уже - шоколад). А вот сидеть в +45 - это далеко не подарок. Попробуйте пожить в чуть подостывшей бане в течении пары месяцев без забегов на снег.

Про чай солить не надо - это в больнице будете рассказывать по поводу камней в почках и т.д.

----------


## Ондрий

В калмыкии те же грабли.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В калмыкии те же грабли.


О чем и речь. При всем разнообразии выбора среды обитания в РФ...

----------


## Karma Dorje

Когда начинаешь задумываться над тем, что на самом деле вокруг происходит, то получается так, что везде лучше, но не там где мы есть. Отсюда следует вывод что большинство высказавшихся проживает/проживало в вышеобозначенных республиках. Но если честно, то мне в Туве очень нравится и я думаю, нет уверен, что это самое лучшее место на всей земле, а Кызыл это самый лучший город! Напротив Питер, Мыквам и тд как большие помойные ямы :Smilie: , особенно Питер с его резко пахнущими каналами, скины, нарки, муслимы, и прочее и иные и кого только нет, террористы, враги повсюду, карманщики, норовят ограбить, опрофанить и тд и тп Таким образом не слушайте никого, делайте так как пожелаете, ведь чей то совет - хороший или плохой это сугубо его выбор, даже если он будет сидеть (жить) в полном д... С другой стороны - "не место красит человека а человек место", но ни за что не променяю родные места, везде был всегда стремился домой. Живите дома!

----------


## Поляков

Питер не трожь  :Smilie:  Для практики здесь место что надо. Дацан свой есть, Буддавихара, дзенок как собак, тибетцев...

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Когда начинаешь задумываться над тем, что на самом деле вокруг происходит, то получается так, что везде лучше, но не там где мы есть. Отсюда следует вывод что большинство высказавшихся проживает/проживало в вышеобозначенных республиках. Но если честно, то мне в Туве очень нравится и я думаю, нет уверен, что это самое лучшее место на всей земле, а Кызыл это самый лучший город! Напротив Питер, Мыквам и тд как большие помойные ямы, особенно Питер с его резко пахнущими каналами, скины, нарки, муслимы, и прочее и иные и кого только нет, террористы, враги повсюду, карманщики, норовят ограбить, опрофанить и тд и тп Таким образом не слушайте никого, делайте так как пожелаете, ведь чей то совет - хороший или плохой это сугубо его выбор, даже если он будет сидеть (жить) в полном д... С другой стороны - "не место красит человека а человек место", но ни за что не променяю родные места, везде был всегда стремился домой. Живите дома!


-Да, да, "хорошо там, где нас нет". Везде есть какие- то плюсы и минусы(+45 - тёпленько, -60 прохладно, экология и т д). Так что что просто так дёргаться, живёшь, где живёшь. Там и будет хорошо. Ну а съездить туда-сюда иногда тоже не плохо: " и вовращаяся домой, и дым отечества нам лёгок и приятен"- что то типа этого.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Питер не трожь  Для практики здесь место что надо. Дацан свой есть, Буддавихара, дзенок как собак, тибетцев...


- И для практики место лучшее там, где мы есть :Wink:  ! Ну для каждого - своё.

----------


## Karma Dorje

TUVA OR BUST!

----------


## PampKin Head

У меня вопрос: на какие деньги выезжать из этой Бурятии хотя бы раз в два года йогину в сторону центров, куда учителя приезжают? Получается, какой то one-way заезд...

----------


## Калдэн

> У меня вопрос: на какие деньги выезжать из этой Бурятии хотя бы раз в два года йогину в сторону центров, куда учителя приезжают? Получается, какой то one-way заезд...


А почему учителя не едут в ту Бурятию ? Отдельное "спасибо" хамбо-ламе Аюшееву . Если бы не сострадание  Еше Лодоя Ринпоче  ,  я б Бурятию сравнил с Коми АССР . Не по красоте природы конечно .  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Если хочется неимоверной красоты, то Южный Урал ближе...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

ИМХО, нужно не в местность ехать, а к конкретному Учителю. А к местности относиться без фанатизма :Smilie: . А то вам тут щас про экологию расскажут... Она в равновесии просто потому, что большинство заводов в Улан-Удэ стоит мертвое, а заведут их опять - не продохнете. Про экологические нравы тоже не стоит тут идеализм нагонять :Smilie: . Простые душевные буряты так позасрали свои природные места, что надо японских добровольцев-уборщиков присылать, как на Черном море или во Владивостоке. Че там далеко ходить? Дуган Ело Ринпоче стоит на Лысой горе. Вокруг на горе известный поселок, сосны, песчаные почвы, благодать... и все завалено пластиковымси бутылками, просто устлано ровным слоем, никто из тамошних патриотов не ходил хотя бы ради любопытства посмотреть? И такая фигня сплошь и рядом. Еду на маршрутке по заповеднику из Баргузинского района. Буряты выпивают свои пиво-воды и совершенно спокойно выбрасывают пустые бутылки одну за другой (жарко! а ехать далеко) в окна прямо в свои якобы горячо любимые заповедные леса. На каждом аршане залежи тары из-под алкоголя и столько же - битой. Самое обыкновенное засранство.  




> А вы сами видели проявления национализма в Бурятии, чтобы здесь на БФ о них писать? И в чем это выражалось?


Последние остатки русской группы приезжих учеников в Иволгинском дацане были буквально разгромлены именно на почве нацизма "потомков Чингисхана в 13-м поколении" (как едва ли не каждый второй себя числит :Smilie: ). Русских избили до черноты, правда, потом хамбо чето пытался залечить, но это не жизнь монастырская, а плавание в дерьме. Хотя хувараков-бурят, участвовавших в избиении, показательно отчислили. И это только один из красноречивых счлучаев.

Я все это написал не к тому, шоб чето там "опорочить". Просто не стоит огульно петь дифирамбы Бурятии, "стране вечно-зеленых помидоров" :Smilie: .

----------


## Б.К.

У моей жены родственники в Бурятии живут, русские. Ничего не слышали о притеснении русских бурятами. Очень мирно живут. А по рассказам на форуме - нда, картинка грустная получается! Интересно, а зачем нужно быть буддистом, если ты уверен, что нужно избивать русских? Чушь какая-то. Ужасно стыдно и противно за этих людей. Хоть бы не лезли в монахи что ли!!!
А в Калмыкии как дела обстоят в этом плане? Неужели там тоже такие проблемы? Грязи и у нас навалом. Но в городах-то не может быть большой разницы. Что скажете про большие города, такие как Иркутск, Улан-Удэ или Элиста? Как там дела с Дхармой? Кто бывал, знает - напишите!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Ужасно стыдно и противно за этих людей. Хоть бы не лезли в монахи что ли!!!


Выучиться на ламу - престижно и перспективно с материальной точки зрения.




> Что скажете про большие города, такие как Иркутск, Улан-Удэ или Элиста? Как там дела с Дхармой?


Смотря что вы намерены практиковать.  В Бурятии, ИМХО, единственный настоящий Учитель - тибетец Еше Лодой Ринпоче, квалифицированный наставник по всем разделам тантр и сутр. Кстати, в конце декабря он дает полные посвящения по некоторым высшим тантрам:




> Декабрьские Учения Досточтимого Еше Лодоя Ринпоче. 
> Передачи: ванг Ямантаки, ванг Чакрасамвары, дженанг Ваджрайогини. 
> Учение состоится в конференц-зале Областного Краеведческого музея по адресу: 
> Екатеринбург, пр-т Ленина, 69/10, 1-й этаж. 
> Учение пройдет с 22 по 27 декабря 2007г. Начало 22 декабря в 15.00. 
> Примерное расписание будет таким: с 15.00 до 19--20.00. 
> 
> Вход на Учение свободный. 
> Просьба желающих посетить Учение зарегистрироваться на 
> wajrapani108@yahoo.com


Вообще, ИМХО, если есть семья и дети, не надо сильно "рвать постромки" :Smilie: , резко менять место жительства и вообще делать резкие телодвижения :Smilie: . Для начала найдите Учителя, получите от него соответствующие наставления для практики, позанимайтесь, поездите к Учителю, а там и солнце встанет :Smilie: ...

----------


## Karma Dorje

То есть вы сейчас сами доказываете, что в Азии дхармы уже нет, почти нет, если мы пройдем по другим эпизодам вам примерно это же и расскажут... Это я по поводу предсказания по переезду Дхармы на Запад. Что и требовадось доказать. Теперь еще и по учителям осталось пройтись, кста стиль гелуг реформированный, а суть реформы заключался в том, чтобы он был сугубо нравственным, сугубо монастырским, без никаких там лам мирян, по этим признакам можно и нужно вычеркнуть "лам" почти всех из бурятии калмыкмм туве и тд в тч досточтимого , за очень редкими исключениями. Продолжайте в том же духе, молодцы! Когда Лама Оле будеь с конца февраля по конец марта проезжать по России, многих приглашаю перед ним попростираца, за ту грязь которую вы налили, а потом в своих неспешных беседах за чаем сами себе стали доказывать. Хотя толку от этого уже не будет

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Смотрите в свой ум, тёзка, а не в чужой, как и советуют Учителя всех традиций. Тем более, что вы в чужом уме все равно ничего толком не видите :Smilie: ...

----------


## Karma Dorje

Кстати про учителей тут фраза пробежала в вашем треде - мол единственно Еше Ринпоче владеет тем то тем то, про остальных многозначительно промолчим, че то я не понял а как же досточтимый Тилопа Сам? И тп товарищи давайте давайте продолжайте в том же духе, эх зря я вас вспугнул, насторожил. Теперь понятно все стало, спасибо за отповедь

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Karma Dorje, вам не надоело ещё? Если это не фанатизм и паранойя, то что?




> эх зря я вас вспугнул


Вы ничего, кроме сочувствия, не вызываете, какой уж тут испуг.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это я по поводу предсказания по переезду Дхармы на Запад.


Так Россия - это не Запад, это Север для тибетцев.  :Wink: 

На Запад Дхарма лет 40 как переехала.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Ребзя, да ну что вы я процитировл ваши же выводы, зафиксировал, что кроме Еше Ринпоче вы затруднились кого либо назвать более менее приемлимо... Хммм... По регионам тоже сами прошлись... дима Кармапенко, под "Досточтимым" для тех кто не понял - имелся ввиду мирянин Джампа Тинлей, под церковный канон гелуг уже не тянет... Таааак вам уже лучше

----------


## PampKin Head

(GPRS || ADSL || Ethernet) world wide web, и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче будет частым гостем в вашем доме...

Даже в поселке Верхний Авзян  на Южном Урале (http://www.adelaida.net/agidel/photo.html).

P.S. Скоро будет WiMax && 3G, тогда и видео поимеется.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> под "Досточтимым" для тех кто не понял - имелся ввиду мирянин Джампа Тинлей, под церковный канон гелуг уже не тянет.


Тем не менее, это учитель гелуг, хоть и мирянин. Здесь никто выводов не делал, выводы вы делаете сами, причём на основании своей мании преследования и мании величия, вычитывая у других то, чего они не говорили.

Да, в России дела с Дхармой в традиционных буддийских регионах далеко не блестящи. Об этом и ЕСДЛ говорил при первом приезде в Калмыкию: "Вам надо восстанавливать всё с нуля". Непонятно, какое отношение к этому имеют ваши фантазии о школе гелуг и переезде буддизма на Запад. Вы хотите сказать, что в Непале тибетского буддизма нет? в Бутане? в Ладаке и Сиккиме? А не хотите ли проехаться на несколько лет к Е.С.Кармапе Тхайе Дордже и Шамару Ринпоче в KIBI, в Дели, вместо того чтобы кататься на поезде по России?

Я в последний раз предлагаю вам с поиска антибуддийского заговора и критики всех школ, кроме собственной, переключиться на другие темы. Иногда лучше жевать, чем говорить. В противном случае готовьтесь к бану в ближайшее время. Своим поведением на форуме вы позорите в первую очередь своего учителя. 

_Полагая, что проявляешь служение своему гуру, можно яростно отстаивать его традицию и воззрение.
Но восхвалять себя и принижать других - значит взращивать свои привязанности и ненависть.
Оставить все это - вот мой совет от всего сердца._
(Лонгчен Рабджам)

----------


## Karma Dorje

Дима Кармпенко, ты бы хоть определение что ли поменял бы в замечании, квалификацию тяжести проступка замени. Хотя тогда писать нечего станет ну да ладно у вас какой то стиль монашеско старообрядческий

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Бу-га-га. Так и знал, что меня в конце концов назовут "унылым типом с церквеподобной психикой". Кстати, вас не напрягает, что в нёндро вы визуализируете Древо Прибежища, а на ветвях *монахи* (о ужас!) целыми гроздьями?

Определение поменяю, а по совокупной тяжести, как я и написал сейчас в ПС, вся ваша писанина давно уже тянет на бан. Если вам *нечего писать* (!), кроме хулы на других учителей и традиции, действительно, лучше поискать другой форум. На мою цитату из Лонгченпы (чуть выше) всё-таки обратите внимание.

----------


## Dondhup

Реализованные учителя отсутствуют как класс.
-----------
Вы слышали про Драгоценного Учителя Еше Лодоя Ринпоче?
Он гражданин России и постоянно живет в Бурятии.
Про геше Тензина и других тибетских и бурятских Лам в Бурятии.
Я встречал и реализованных Учителей и в простых монахов и йогинов, обладющих исключительными любовью и состраданием. Например гелонг Ренчин-лама, гелонг Бато-лама, йогин Баир Раднаев,  Гунчел-лама и многих других.

Что касается народного буддизма, то это обычное дело в любой традиции, что в буддизме что в христианстве, что в иудаизме.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Дима Кармапенко, не знаю отчего вы весь флуд тут развели не в тему, я же исключительно по темке разговора высказал имхо так сказать итоговое. Про ситуацию в регионах не я сказал а общественность, про достойных учителей кроме как Еше Лодой Ринпоче народ затруднился ответить, коснулись проблемы "монастырских" нравов среди "лам"ствующего состава в вышеназванных регионах... Не знаю вы про что, видимо сказывается ваша не вменяемость либо непонимание, неведение, но я всего лишь сказал, что вы (народ) сейчас слово в слово повторили слова моего всеблагого учителя. С чем я вас всех и поздравил, зафиксировал, хотя опять же видимо зря - зря вспугнул... Да ладно что там говорить, в одно ухо влетело в другое вылетело, слышите/видите только то, что хотите увидеть/услышать, типичный христианин, аминь

----------


## Dondhup

> _Полагая, что проявляешь служение своему гуру, можно яростно отстаивать его традицию и воззрение.
> Но восхвалять себя и принижать других - значит взращивать свои привязанности и ненависть.
> Оставить все это - вот мой совет от всего сердца._
> (Лонгчен Рабджам)


Дима, вы могли бы дать ссылку на текст , который содержит ссылку на эту  цитату, я хочу его весь почитать  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> я же исключительно по темке разговора высказал имхо так сказать итоговое


Тема разговора - перспективы переезда в Бурятию. Вы делаете из чужого разговора свои выводы не по теме, о которых вас не спрашивали. И хватит попрекать меня христианским прошлым. Вы кем были до встречи с АП?

Ваша невменяемость видна невооружённым глазом по всему строю вашей речи, почему я и считаю, что бан должен быть бессрочным. Ждать, пока вы исправитесь и научитесь слышать, что вам пытаются сказать? "Не в этой жизни".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Дима, вы могли бы дать ссылку на текст , который содержит ссылку на эту  цитату, я хочу его весь почитать


Это же из известного текста "Тридцать советов, идущих от сердца", по нему ещё недавно Намкай Норбу Ринпоче давал наставления.

Здесь в архиве вместе с другими книгами Лонгченпы:
Ссылка с форумов Лотоса, около 2,4 Мб.

----------


## Калдэн

> Реализованные учителя отсутствуют как класс.
> -----------
> Вы слышали про Драгоценного Учителя Еше Лодоя Ринпоче?
> Он гражданин России и постоянно живет в Бурятии.


Для меня он и бодхисаттва  , и Будда , и гражданин мира , а не только России и  отедельно Бурятии . 
Возможно , что реализованные , обладающие любовью и состраданием  есть и среди мирян и бурятов и небурятов . Разве речь об этом . 

В отличие от некоторых Ело Ринпоче обладает внесектарным  и вненациональным подходом .

Познакомился я как-то с   бурятским практегом с большим стажем  . Узнав , что я буддист , но при этом  почему-то не исповедую Гелукпу ,  он пожалел меня , и высказал мысль , что видать это и есть времена упадка , когда следуют негелугпинским учителям , например таким как Патрул Ринпоче или Намкай Норбу Ринпоче . 
   Буддийскому религиозному образованию населения  в нынешней Бурятии , под руководством Хамбо-ламы Аюшеева  - большой пламенный  "комсомольский" привет .    :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

> Для меня он и бодхисаттва  , и Будда , и гражданин мира , а не только России и  отедельно Бурятии . 
> Возможно , что реализованные , обладающие любовью и состраданием  есть и среди мирян и бурятов и небурятов . Разве речь об этом . 
> 
> В отличие от некоторых Ело Ринпоче обладает внесектарным  и вненациональным подходом .
> 
> Познакомился я как-то с   бурятским практегом с большим стажем  . Узнав , что я буддист , но при этом  почему-то не исповедую Гелукпу ,  он пожалел меня , и высказал мысль , что видать это и есть времена упадка , когда следуют негелугпинским учителям , например таким как Патрул Ринпоче или Намкай Норбу Ринпоче . 
>    Буддийскому религиозному образованию населения  в нынешней Бурятии , под руководством Хамбо-ламы Аюшеева  - большой пламенный  "комсомольский" привет .


Давайте говорить больше о позитиве чем о негативе, негатива и так хватает - достаточно вокруг посмотреть, у нас тувискую буддистку скины избили вчера.

А насчет сектантства и т.п Вы меня имеете в виду или я что то упустил?

----------


## Калдэн

> Давайте говорить больше о позитиве чем о негативе, негатива и так хватает - достаточно вокруг посмотреть, у нас тувискую буддистку скины избили вчера.


Давайте говорить о реальном положении . Можно подумать , будь-то  некие "буддисты"  или даже  "коренные буддисты" друг друга  не избивают или не убивают .  :Frown:  
P.S: В прошлом  году у меня в районе , в городе Москве , менты избили человека , отдельно поясню -  героя Советского  Союза , ингуша по национальности . Не вижу разницы . Человек - он и в Африке человек . 




> А насчет сектантства и т.п Вы меня имеете в виду или я что то упустил?


 Разве тут  о Вас  была    речь ?

----------


## PampKin Head

Граждане, в Москве от 12 до 20 *миллионов человек*... Представляете, сколько преступлений против личности здесь происходит в минуту? Против представителей любых национальностей. Какими угодно скинхедами и волосатыми...

В одном городе - население почти четырех Норвегий... Вы чего?

----------


## Калдэн

> Граждане, в Москве от 12 до 20 *миллионов человек*... Представляете, сколько преступлений против личности здесь происходит в минуту? Против представителей любых национальностей. Какими угодно скинхедами и волосатыми...
> 
> В одном городе - население почти четырех Норвегий... Вы чего?


Это же может произойти и  в Лондоне , и в Твери , и в Улан-Удэ и в Лхасе .

----------


## Alex

Может - конечно, где угодно. Но вероятность получить по голове просто за то, что у тебя не тот цвет кожи / разрез глаз / акцент и т.д. в некоторых местах гораздо выше, чем в других. Москва, увы, в этом плане не самый благополучный город (это я знаю не понаслышке). Это, правда, оффтопик.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Может - конечно, где угодно. Но вероятность получить по голове просто за то, что у тебя не тот цвет кожи / разрез глаз / акцент и т.д. в некоторых местах гораздо выше, чем в других. Москва, увы, в этом плане не самый благополучный город (это я знаю не понаслышке). Это, правда, оффтопик.


Алекс, все познается в сравнении.. Я вот вспоминаю Казань 80-х, вот это была тема... А Ульяновск отжигает в том же стиле до сих пор.

----------


## Гелег

Вообще-то, Досточтимый Еше Лодой Ринпоче связан именно с Бурятией, так как его учителями (в том числе коренной учитель – Тубден Чойжи Нима) были бурятские ламы – Шивалха Лхарамба, настоятели Гоман дацана - Кесан Лыгден, Агван Нима.
Это факт, отнюдь не бахвальство. 

Лучше для начала все же самому приехать и посмотреть. Сейчас рядом с дацаном «Ринпоче багша» заканчивается строительство гостиницы (общежития), и там будут располагаться ученики из других городов.


Для справки (недавно здесь на БФ писали, но еще раз):

Центр «Ринпоче багша», (тибетское название «Ганден Шеддуб Чойкорлинг»), или в простонародье «Дацан на Лысой горе».
Адрес: г. Улан-Удэ, ул. Стрелецкая, 1 
Тел. (3012) 485272
Проезд маршрутным такси № 97 до конечной остановки «Дацан».

----------


## Калдэн

> Может - конечно, где угодно. Но вероятность получить по голове просто за то, что у тебя не тот цвет кожи / разрез глаз / акцент и т.д. в некоторых местах гораздо выше, чем в других. Москва, увы, в этом плане не самый благополучный город (это я знаю не понаслышке). Это, правда, оффтопик.


Если кому не нравиться космополитичная Москва , можете попробовать  обосноваться в  городах Орёл или Брянск  .

----------


## Alex

Да нет. я понимаю, что бывает и хуже, причем намного. Казань - да, это круто. Но бывает ведь и лучше. (Кстати, в Брянске я бывал много раз. У меня там родственники живут и я даже там крестился в свое время).

Я просто к тому говорю, что, конечно, не надо преувеличивать проблемы и кричать, что ужас и все плохо. Но не надо и закрывать глаза на реальные проблемы.

----------


## PampKin Head

Тверь... В Тверь...

----------


## Калдэн

> Алекс, все познается в сравнении.. Я вот вспоминаю Казань 80-х, вот это была тема... А Ульяновск отжигает в том же стиле до сих пор.


О , братан , елдаш , ты с какими мотаешься ? Тукаевских знал ?  :Big Grin:  
Мои были  с кварталов , там где проспект Ямашева , и с Соцгорода  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Ну, вариантов много. К счастью, они пока все (для нашей семьи, по крайней мере) "запасные".

----------


## PampKin Head

> О , братан , елдаш , ты с какими мотаешься ? Тукаевских знал ?  
> Мои были  с кварталов , там где проспект Ямашева , и с Соцгорода  .


Я периодически заезжал в этот городок из спокойной Бугульмы, поэтому дикость фуфаечная шокировала (поголовно все - скинхеды, в нынешней терминологии)... 

Потом уехал учиться в Ленинград, где меня просветили о том, какой ужос с  "преступностью" во второй столице... Было смешно.




> Ну, вариантов много. К счастью, они пока все (для нашей семьи, по крайней мере) "запасные".


Пусан?  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Давайте говорить о реальном положении . Можно подумать , будь-то  некие "буддисты"  или даже  "коренные буддисты" друг друга  не избивают или не убивают .  
> P.S: В прошлом  году у меня в районе , в городе Москве , менты избили человека , отдельно поясню -  героя Советского  Союза , ингуша по национальности . Не вижу разницы . Человек - он и в Африке человек . 
> 
> 
>  Разве тут  о Вас  была    речь ?


Кто такие "коренные буддисты" я не знаю, а убийство человека буддистом т.е. принявшим Прибежище имеет большие последствия чем убийство человека не буддистом.

Спасибо что не обо мне, а то я подумал грешным делом.

----------


## SimplyK

> убийство человека буддистом т.е. принявшим Прибежище имеет большие последствия чем убийство человека не буддистом.


Родственникам это безразлично...

----------


## Dondhup

> Родственникам это безразлично...


Для меня все живые существа  - родственники  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> Насколько сильно развито все, что связано с Дхармой в современной Бурятии? Есть ли там по-настоящему компетентные Учителя, постоянно проживающие и преподающие?


По-моему, живя в Москве или Питере у Вас больше шансов встретиться с компетентными учитялми и развиваться в дхарме.

Мне кажется, сама эта идея ехать куда-то, где вроде бы "больше дхармы", не совсем корректна. Например, такой аргумент: здесь у человека налажена жизнь, быт, и есть свободное время для практики дхармы. Там прежде всего придется думать о том, где и на что жить, обустраиваться в новой среде, новом окружении, это, как правило, требует много времени и сил, в итоге Вам будет просто не до буддизма. Это только один из возможных аргументов. 

Ну, наконец, лично я не считаю, что в Бурятии более благоприятные условия для дхармы и буддизм в хорошем состоянии. Там масса проблем с этим.

----------


## ullu

Самому можно ехать жить в Бурятию, хотя то что вы ищете вы там не найдете, если сильно не поведзет. А вот детей туда везти не надо. Особенно если ехать жить в поселок.


На счет экологии не надо так же заблуждаться. Рак щитовидной железы довольно распространенное заболевание из-за недостатка йода. Не говоря уже об энцефалитных клещах, которых там море , но у местного населения постепенно вырабатывается иммунитет к энцефалиту, а вот у приезжего населения нет. И прививки не всегда помогают.
В некоторых зонах довольно резкий и тяжелый для здоровья климат. Короткое и жаркое лето и длинная холодная зима.В общем прежде чем уезжать н всегда нужно съездить и пожить там год или пару лет.

----------


## ullu

А вообще я лично год жила в подмосковном городе Красноармейск, который о ужас ужас. Но мне было сравнительно все равно. потому что квартира она и есть квартира, а из кваритры я практически никуда не выхожу, когда не работаю. Только в лес если и в магазин. Но лес он и в африке лес. А в магазин ходят днем и это ни на что не влияет.
Так что все сильно зависит от того какой образ жизни вести.
хотя конечно в красноармейске я бы не смогла работать до 10 часов вечера, я бы просто не пошла с работы домой ночью )

----------


## ullu

но самое смешное, что хотя в Бурятии все так плохо, я все равно туда хочу обратно. ( ржет )
это как наркотик )

----------


## Б.К.

> Тверь... В Тверь...


Да чего в Тверь? Нет тут у нас ничего. Тухлый город. Все едут отсюда по столицам - оттого серость и разруха. Центр России - а мы на шестьдесят-каком-то месте по уровню жизни! И не наездишься в Москву да в Питер. Особенно при стесненных финансовых обстоятельствах, что у нас нередкость. В Твери средний (нормальный, не самый худший) заработок составляет около 8-9 тыс рублей в месяц. Не шик!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

В Бурятии хорошо жить йогину - одиноко, неспешно, желательно в горнотаежном районе. Кормиться с огорода и продажи лекарственных корней и трав. Жить с семьей и серьезно практиковать - нужно иметь большие способности к успешной социализации. В Бурятии, где очень низок денежный оборот, а в поселках и вовсе не видят денег, очень важно, насколько ты предприимчив. Я, например, прожил там два года - специально поехал ради Дхармы. Первый год жизни провел на походно-бездомном положении, когда йогин ты или бомж - никто не разберет снаружи. Второй год прожил в маленькой деревне, где с мая месяца все лето каждый божий день проводил на огороде (зона рискованного земледелия!), чтобы зимой было чем питаться. А осенью-зимой, после уборки урожая, соответственно занимался все время практикой и изучением текстов. Но я не был женат, это был сознательный проект "уезда" на два года по плану. Не стоит своих домашних подвергать излишним мучениям ради того, чтобы вам быть, например, рядом с Учителем. Тем более, что такая потребность на самом деле актуальна только для продвинутых практиков, и то далеко не всегда. А неофиты "нажимают" на близкое присутствие Учителя по неопытности, хотя это присутствие географически :Smilie:  совершенно не требуется. Упор нужно делать на развитие личной практики, а не мельтешение перед Учителем. Об остальном я уже писал.

Что касается болезней, то действительно - Бурятия как территория социально ослабленная имеет целый букет т. н. "социальных болезней". Например, туберкулез.

----------


## Dondhup

Взвешенное мнение, спасибо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да чего в Тверь? Нет тут у нас ничего. Тухлый город. Все едут отсюда по столицам - оттого серость и разруха. Центр России - а мы на шестьдесят-каком-то месте по уровню жизни! И не наездишься в Москву да в Питер. Особенно при стесненных финансовых обстоятельствах, что у нас нередкость. В Твери средний (нормальный, не самый худший) заработок составляет около 8-9 тыс рублей в месяц. Не шик!


Я говорю о сознательных гражданах, которые столиц уже наелись, имеют длительный опыт жизни в провинции (где средняя з.п - 5 тыс рублей). И которым нужен приличный городок недалеко от мегаполисов, из которого можно ездить на приезды учителей без 3-пяти- суточных заездов на паровозе.

Если следовать этим критериям, то пригороды Сиднея/Мельбурна/Аделаиды - самое то.

----------


## Иван

> Если следовать этим критериям, то пригороды Сиднея/Мельбурна/Аделаиды - самое то.


Австралия.Вспомнился художник Поль Гоген,который отправился в Океанию.В Австралии кроме других проблем тоже христианство.Не окажется ли там нечто похожее,только в более яркой упаковке.

----------


## Alex

Австралия? Пампкин, у тебя же МетаМал во френдах - да и в той ветке ты сам отметился:




> Ну на самом деле в Австралии христианство де-факто с самого начало было основной идеологией социума.  Так что в этом отношении Австралия *еще более запущенный случай,* чем нынешняя Россия. Разница только в том, что здесь *официально* полная свобода вероисповедания. А *на практике* в повседневной жизни атеисты тут себя чувствуют как маргиналы и их собрания ассоциируются у меня с каким-нибудь французcким сопротивлением.  Если в совке быть атеистом было нормальным состоянием для большинства, то в австралийскому атеисту кажется, что он бросает конкретный вызов обществу.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Мне кажется в любом случае жить и практиковать Дхарму в Бурятии намного улчше, чем это делать в каком то Бобруйске и пр. Так что проблем в этом не вижу. Тем более там представлен почти весь тибетский буддизм довольно таки ярко

----------


## Иван

Досталось Бобруйску на орехи чуть выше.  Но я не о том.Тоже думал про Бурятию,про Курумкан особенно.Сейчас рассматриваю места в европейской части. Волгоград или область один из вариантов.До Калмыкии и Элисты сравнительно близко.До Москвы где-то 1000 км,но туда проложена прямая трасса.Так же более южный климат(кто от мяса отказывается на север не желательно),реки Дон,Волга...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Бурятия это прекрасный край и к тому же именно она является источником Дхармы в России.
Именно бурятские Учителя (Дандарон, Готавон, Дармадоди, Цэден Ламхай, Жимба Жамсо и многие другие) в тяжелые советские годы рискуя своей свободой и жизнью несли свет Дхармы в России, именно они посеяли семена  и создали благоприятные условия для нынешнего расцвета Учения в западных российских регионах, ведь именно их ученики в пост советское время стали приглашать учителей из Индии.

Но, многие неблагодарные люди в этой отдельной теме вылили столько грязи на мою Родину.

Прошу Модератора этого раздела удалить эту тему, дабы участники не омрачали свою карму подобными не благими деяниями.

С уважением, 
Доржо

----------

Баир Борис (18.01.2010)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Бурятия это прекрасный край и к тому же именно она является источником Дхармы в России.


Я бы добавил - "Является единственным источником Дхармы в России".
И все остальные регионы России сильно обязаны Бурятии, за возможность практиковать Дхарму. 

Предлагаю ввести налог, в пользу региона, на практику Дхармы вне Бурятии.
Может быть, таким образом мы сможем выразить свою бесконечную благодарность этому уникальному краю.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Поддержу своего собрата (ваджрного, мы все здесь братья :Smilie: ) и добавлю свои 5 коп - в совковое время Камбы (Хамбо) Ламой Бурятии был тувинский лама, да и после падения "железного занавеса" фактически Бурятия была чуть ли не единственным источником Дхармы на территории Совка, многие тувинские монахи, деятели сангхи получали там образование буддийское. Кстати говоря и Дацан в Питере во многом за счет бурятской диаспоры что называется восстал из пепла. В Бурятии очень хорошо дают в тч и тибетскую медицину и тд. Не вижу смысла действительно продожать спор на эту тему - это одно из самых ярчайших мест для Дхармы. Не знаю как в Бурятии, но в Туве вы забудете, что такое Депрессия, здесь очень здорово. Но в принципе не важно где вы будете заниматься Дхармой, если вы обретете Наставника.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ещё во время совка многие западные последователи приезжали в Бурятию в поисках Учителей, а вто время здесь жили замечательные ламы с очень высоким уровнем реализации.
Многие (большинство) этих неофитов были люди не богатые, у них не было ни денег, вообще ничего.
И очень многие прошли через дом моих родителей, здесь они находили кров и пищю.
Многие подолгу жили у нас, а когда кто то куда то ехал мои родители давали им деньги на проезд и на еду.
И после такого мне очень не приятно слышать от Вас русские братья, что де Бурятия это отстой... не забывайтесь ибо карма вас догонит, и я догоню и по роже надою, а это я умею.

Я не говорю что все такие, многие русские буддисты очень хорошие люди помнящие сделанное им добро и я рад что моих родителей и меня с ними свела жизнь.

----------

Баир Борис (18.01.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Напомните, плиз, какие есть в Бурятии хорошие певцы и банды.  :Smilie:  Я пока что тащусь от тувинцев - Николая Ооржака, Конгар-ола Ондара и "Хун Хуур Ту", а про поющих бурятов практически не слышал.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Dorje, акстись, будь выше всякой чепухи !

----------


## Ersh

Друзья, что бы там ни было, давайте с пониманием относиться к чувствам наших бурятских братьев

----------

